# dividers in the trailer



## CountryBabe6 (May 27, 2011)

I have a 3 horse trailer and it has no dividers. Why are dividers important? Thanks in advance!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I know a lot of people who pull them out. I had a stock/combo that didn't have any in. Guess you could fit more horses in if they are out.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Dividers are, IMO, absolutely necessary when hauling strange horses -- whether strange to you, or strange to each other. Keeps them focused more on themselves rather than their neighbour that they may not get along with, or want to get along with too well. Sometimes, dividers can give the horses something to lean into a bit as well on corners, acceleration and deceleration.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd use dividers because despite being in a trailer, the pecking order still exists. It's too easy for horses to get fighting, especially one trying to trap another and kick the tar out of it, if they aren't tied and separated with dividers.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

If your horses are OK traveling together then I don't see a reason to have one. I see plenty of stock trailers with no dividers and 2-4 (depending on trailer size) horses just tied next to each other inside


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Agree with the other posters. I for one, have them and use them. I should have clarified. In the stock combo I had it was small and I could put three horses in there if one was smaller. I would only haul my horses, NEVER attempt to haul strange horses together without dividers. I traded it in on the trailer I have now. Just felt better about having dividers.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

I've always heard they were important for horses to maintain balance and decreases leg fatigue in long distance hauling.


----------



## lpost (Oct 12, 2011)

I am of the belief that dividers are needed both for the riding comfort of the horse and for safety to the horse as well.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Keeps the horses from leaning on each other or stepping on each other.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

It's a personal preference. 

Many people haul in an open stock type trailer with no dividers, I personally would not haul my horse without them as I want him to be able to lean and use them for balance. In fact when I buy a trailer here in the US, I will adapt it so it is more like the trailers I am used to in England - I will make the dividers go to the ground so a hoof cannot slip under them. 

I don't really know the arguments for not having dividers as I don't choose to do that.


----------



## Equestrian09 (Jan 25, 2010)

I like dividers for safety during that one in a million chance you get rear ended or someone blows a tire in front of you or swerves into your lane.

Dividers limit your horses range of movement - against the trailer, against each other and in an accident. 

I think trailer type, personal preference, horse preference and overall hauling needs determine if dividers work best for you. 

Then there is the slant vs straight load, open box stall, tied or untied, ramp or door - the debates go on and on lol


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

We have to trailer Jack to the vet for regular vet work. When he was gelded, he was still very groggy when we brought him back home. I don't think he would have made the 30 minute trip with out falling if it wasn't for the dividers


----------



## CountryBabe6 (May 27, 2011)

I want dividers. How much do they cost? And can you install them in a trailer?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

AlexS said:


> It's a personal preference.
> 
> Many people haul in an open stock type trailer with no dividers, I personally would not haul my horse without them as I want him to be able to lean and use them for balance. In fact when I buy a trailer here in the US, I will adapt it so it is more like the trailers I am used to in England - I will make the dividers go to the ground so a hoof cannot slip under them.
> 
> I don't really know the arguments for not having dividers as I don't choose to do that.


There is a reason we (USA) don't have the dividers go all the way to the floor. Research has shown that horses will use a wider stance for balance which they can't do with a full divider. Modern dividers are too high to catch a foot under. Partial dividers also allow for more air flow.


----------



## Equestrienne92 (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm all for dividers in a trailer. Not too long ago a co-worker and I were hauling two ponies, (mini and a larger pony) when our trailer started to skid on the wet highway. The 2-horse trailer leaned and almost tilted over, but my co-worker managed to steady the truck and trailer. Scared the bajesus out of me.

When we got the ponies out to see how they were, we saw that the divider was badly dented in the shape of a large pony belly. Had it not been for the metal divider I'm convinced poor little Smokey Joe would have taken the blow. Thank goodness they were both fine.

Also, I agree with Saddlebag. 
When you're trailering a brat, it's handy to have dividers for the sake of the others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Dividers are very important and I won't haul anything over 15-30 minutes without them. The horse does use them to lean in turns on and they help the horse maintain their balance. It is harder for the horse to fall with the dividers in. The horse will get exhausted quickly if they have to constantly brace themselves without a break. 

Horses trying to use other horses to lean on not only end up pushing each other around, the horses get tired and aggravated and will sometimes start fighting.


----------

